# Ruby Jean born 8th June 2008



## supernurse

Finally I think I might just have enough time to get my story up on here before madame wakes up.
So Linzi let you all know that Ruby was born at home, not what was planned at all. Sorry if it's a bit long but I just can't believe how it all happened. 

Sunday was just a normal day, although 5 days overdue, took a day trip with my mum, dad and DD and got back home at 6pm. At 7pm I was starting to getting period type cramps that were slightly sore but just like really bad period cramps. These were happening every 15 mins, so I thought they must be early contractions. I was sat bouncing on my ball watching telly. 8.30pm was sat eating a chinese takeaway still getting these contractions 15 mins apart and had said to OH this could go on all night. 10.30pm was on here and mentioned I was having these contractions, now 12-15 mins apart, DD was sat with me trying to give me a massage to make me feel better, bless her. 11.30pm said to OH that I should try to get some sleep so we both went into bed and by 12.30pm couldn't get to sleep, contractions were now 8 mins apart and I was starting to tense up and having to do some deep breathing cause they were getting quite painful but still manageable (at this point I'm waiting for this 5-1-1 rule before phoning the matty unit). So I decide to take a bath at this point (big mistake) got in the bath and was out by 1am cause the contractions were getting really really sore and I was starting to cry with them. OH got dressed and got Rachel to get dressed. Came out of the bath went downstairs and put my clothes on. 1.20am OH phoned my mum to come to house cause we knew that I would be heading into the unit shortly, I was gonna get her to phone the unit when she got here cause OH was having to help me cause the pain was getting unbearable. So, had a contraction just out of bath, one after getting dressed, so probably 5 mins apart at this point (there's the 5-1-1) but too late, went into kitchen had major contraction and excruciating pain, OH's like right we've got to get you to the car, I'm was like I'm not going anywhere and with that collapsed onto the hallway floor on my hands and knees, one hand between my legs cause the pressure was just out of this world and other hand tugging on OH telling him he has to help me and it's coming, over and over again. I was screaming my head off and going into that kind of trance state that you do when in labour, both totally panicking. He managed to pull my bottoms down to me knees and with another contraction I could feel my waters bulging, I'm trying to stupidly hold my waters but it just kept bulging even more (sorry if TMI) and then they break, next thing and I mean seconds later with my hand still there I feel the head coming, I'm not even pushing if anything I'm trying to hold it in but then her head just kept coming and coming and then she literally popped out onto the floor at 1.35am, panick sets in and Rachel who was putting her shoes on on the stairs gets me the phone and I just dialled 999. Richard had picked Ruby up and was dealing with her while I'm on the phone when she started crying, what a relief. My mum gets there just as the ambulance gets there, and the police arrive, and a neighbour who Rachel had gone to get. Everything happened so quickly we just didn't have time think, I literally went from 8 min contractions to birth in under half an hour. The paramedic cut the cord and we waited till everything had kind of calmed down before I got taken to the unit. In all the panic we didn't have time to phone the unit so what a shock they got when I arrived.
In the end me and Ruby were safe and OH was fantastic, a right hero around the town. She was 6lb 2oz and absolutely perfect. 
(by the way that 5-1-1 rule sucks big time).

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn209/massuch/Photo-0015.jpg
https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn209/massuch/100_0408.jpg
https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn209/massuch/100_0420.jpg
https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn209/massuch/100_0407.jpg
https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn209/massuch/100_0426.jpg


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------



## polo_princess

WOW what a story!! Glad everything turned out well in the end and congrats on little Ruby she's lovely!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Wow what a birth story. Congratulations she's beautiful.


----------



## AppleBlossom

What a great story! Congrats hun, she's beautiful x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Now that's a birth story, wow!

Congrats though, Ruby is such a cutie-pie.


----------



## sam's mum

Wow! Congratulations! Been waiting for your birth story since I read the message from Linzi...what a night! So glad you're both ok, and she's absolutely beautiful! The photo of your girls together is gorgeous :D x


----------



## miel

congratulations!!!! wow i am so glad your DH was by your side!!!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is beautiful xx


----------



## Sparky0207

What a birth story! Cant believe it happened so quick! Well done to you and your family for coping so well!

What beautiful daughters you have

Congrats!xx


----------



## Deise

I've been waiting impatiently for your story ever since Linzi said that youve given birth at home!!!! Standing ovation for getting it done, Jen! She's gorgeous!!! And Rachel is quite a beauty!!


----------



## smartie

Not quite how you expected to give birth, eh! Glad you are all ok x


----------



## carries

What an amazing story! Im so pleased that you are all ok and both of your girls are beautiful!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is beautiful xxx
what a story Dh sounds like a true hero xxx


----------



## CrystalBell

Totally amazing. How fast was that!!? OMG, you did it without any pain relief at all, not even gas and air, WOW. Your family look beautiful!!

Congrats!


----------



## CK Too

Wowee what a birth story! Congrats and well done.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

What a beautiful little girl


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done , shes gorgeous and Rachel looks a proper proud big sis and is a lil cutie xx


----------



## princess_bump

wow!!!! what a story, huge congratulations and well done to all your family, what stars! :happydance:


----------



## BurtonBaby

WOW! Quite the story! Your DH and DD really stepped it up and took care of things! You have a great family. Little Ruby looks adorable!! Congrats and I'm glad both mommy and baby are doing fine! :hug:


----------



## Farie

Oh .. she is beautiful, really beautiful and what a birth!


----------



## Mrs-N

wow what a story. 

congratulations hun, she is gorgeous and well done you for doing it with no pain releif x x


----------



## vicky

thats a birth story hun, congratulations she is beauitful


----------



## babyblessed

geez; that is a story to tell for years; hope your wee girl is ettling into being a big sister to your gorgeous LO ...:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats hunny, she is gorgeous. Good day to be born huh? 

xxx


----------



## Linzi

Bloody hell! I would have pooed myself if that happened to me! I think Matt would have passed out! Your and your OH are very brave!

So pleased everything went well and you're both doing well :) Lovely piccies, she's a beauty :)

xxx


----------



## kookie

wow what a story shes gorgeous congratulations xx


----------



## turbo_mom

wow thats a birth story and an experience that you all will never forget!! Amazing! Congrats she's sooo adorable!


----------



## sammie18

WOW! great story!!! Whats the 5-1-1?


----------



## ~KACI~

I guess she decided she'd had enough in there! Congratulations x x


----------



## xarlenex

Woww..what a birth story! Glad all is well, and shes soo cute xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Wow she is a little stunner! Congratulations to u and your gorgeous family xx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Wow!!!! You all done really good, must be so proud! COngrats.xx


----------



## sonny

Wow i have been waiting for your story. 
WOWOWOWOWOW You should be so proud of yourself,congratulations.

And after deliberating if your DD should be at the birth for a while it all happened like that!

Ruby is gorgeous and will grow up to be a stunner like rachel!
Welldone hun :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## bluebell

Wow - what a birth story!! Glad everyone is OK and Ruby looks gorgeous!! Congrats :D

xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Omg whatta story!!  Glad it all went well, she is gorgeous. And your other daughter is so pretty    _


----------



## Ema

COngrats she is adorable XXX


----------



## Emmea12uk

WOW! what an amazing story!!! she is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

even though it must have been scary at the time what a lovely story...must have been lovely for your OH to be involved like that! 

Congrats...both your daughters are gorgeous!! x


----------



## SpecialGift89

Wow what a story and a half. You had a completely natural labour with no pain relief congrats to you. Your daughter is precious and the first cry must have been music to your ears. x


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, what an amazing story x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

What a story. Loks life ruby dosent do waiting ha ha. Well doen you aswell you did it all without pain relif (not that you had an option he he) im so proud of you. And your new daughter is absoutly gawjuss
xx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance: She's beautiful!


----------



## sglascoe

wow, you are fab, congratulations hun..


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunnixx


----------



## luckyme225

Oh wow, I'm glad everything ended up ok! Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Gabi

Holy cow! What a fun filled evening that must've been :D

Congrats!!! She's gorgeous!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Blimey what a birth story! And a pretty lil baby xXx


----------



## susiewusie

she's lovely congrats xxx


----------



## Blob

Fantastic story :) Congrats!!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! God shes beautiful! so glad she arrived so safely!!
Your daughter looks the proud big sister!! so sweet!! Congrats again!! xx


----------



## MoonMuffin

Wow, what a story! Congrats on your beautiful girl, glad she arrived safely. Her big sis looks so happy too ^_^


----------



## Vivanco

WOW well done you!!!!!

Both of your girls are absolutely beautiful!!

x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Wow. What an incredible birth story. I'm actually shedding a wee tear here :cry:

Ruby is gorgeous, and the pic of your two girls together is precious :hug:


----------



## posh

Congratulations!!


----------



## liamnsean

Wow! What a story! She's beautiful! Glad everything worked out well in the end!! :)


----------



## AppleSeed

She is just an angel. Congrats.


----------



## Lizziepots

I agree with Ann-Marie...bit of a tear-jerker that story! :) How lovely. Well done. And I have to say you have the 2 prettiest daughters! Beautiful! xxx


----------



## sweetsammi

Congratulations! x


----------

